
Burn Rate vs Runway: StartupCFO : Mark MacLeod - buckpost
http://www.startupcfo.ca/2012/02/burn-rate-vs-runway/
======
casca
Summary: Should you spend more and have a shorter runway to potentially get to
market quicker?

Answer: "it depends"

